# Xperia M and M dual up for per order on Flipkart



## oroboros (Aug 22, 2013)

The xperia M and M dual are available on flipkart for pre order, though the status on the dual version is still N/A.The android version pre-installed is just 4.1 JB 

The single sim version: Sony Xperia M Price in India - Buy Sony Xperia M Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

The dual sim version: Sony Xperia M Dual Price in India - Buy Sony Xperia M Dual Purple Online - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 22, 2013)

Current thread is already there.


----------

